# Some hostility to the British on this forum



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not sayin everybody on this forum are openly hostile to us Brits and our opinions.
However over the last few weeks I have noticed some very unneccesary comments being made that could be defined as anti British.
Why, what have we done or said that grates on you so much?
Don't forget that if it wasn't for us Basra would be another Faluja.
America owes alot to Britain and the British ppl, so why treat us with contempt?
Get off your high horses, you don't rule the world
Thank god ppl like you have no signifcant power, the world would be more fucked up than it already is.

If it wasn't for us the French would be rulling ur asses now, imagine that


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

These comments are very vague, and it is unfair to say these things if you wont come up with specific examples. I know that I havent said anything to degrade Brits, but you really ought to have some proof or something before you make a post like this.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have not ever noticed an anti-UK atmosphere here at PFury, but if you PM me links and quotes I'll certainly follow them up


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't say there was an anti-Birit atmosphere just tha tsome members seem to be openly hostile to what we have to say.
I also think that 95% of all posters on piranha-fury arnt hostile to us.
I was just wondering why the other 5% are
I don't think we deserve it.

Heres 1 easy to find/recent example


> Mind your own business........and keep your thought on America's political situation to yourself....you don't know what your talking about.....you only get your information from the baised BBC. bum.gif


Courtesy of LEON


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

IF this is in regard to my tell brits to keep their comments to themselves in regards to the "POOR America" tred then read into your own statements first.

For your information, I was born in Britian along with my entire family. We are first generation Americans. What do you know of this country?

The comment was not directed to all Britians, just the ones that like to talk down to us regarding our political process. When has this been done to Britian on this forum?

Your comments in this post are ill-informed, childish, and unsupported by fact. If you know your history, Britian owes more to the US. And Britian did the US no favors in the past. It was a colonial power (trying to rule the world - The sun never sets on the British Empire) so get off your high horse!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

You have peeked into the can of whoop ass, be carefull not to open it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> You have peeked into the can of whoop ass, be carefull not to open it.


 this is the internet, chill out.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't make me laugh child. Your crying about someone else being set straight for their demeaning comments towards the US.

Answer my question. What gives you the right to look down on the US political process. If you open your mouth be prepared to have it thrown back at you.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yea I know but he shouldnt' give the sort of hostility I talked about, I ddint't have a go at Armica, yet his response was to further insult Britain,lol
TOSSER


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> Answer my question. What gives you the right to look down on the US political process. If you open your mouth be prepared to have it thrown back at you.


Since when did I look down at it.
Go back and look at my post on the American political process you will see that I have always suporrted it 100% despite what most of the world was saying.
IMO the USA and UK should stick together against our enemies not ruin what we have by this stupid infighting and pathetic ill infornmed comments about the biased BBC and our arroagance. The very natuere of your comments shows what an arrogant person YOU ARE LEON.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have not noticed there are lots of comments from p-fury members from countries outside of Britian that like to deride the American political situation. Like they know what they are talking about.

You don't talk about someones family, marriage, or country if your not in it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr Red Belly ...Calm Down ...Leon Is a Very nice Man , get it (Man) He is no child, so show alittle respect









I got nothing against the British







Have a good day 
Cheers Mates


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > You have peeked into the can of whoop ass, be carefull not to open it.
> ...


 For real, we have enough "internet tough guys" as it is already on the net.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lets all just end this and hold hands


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im really not sure where this is comming from and you can say what ever you want...but come up with comments like this:


> Thank god ppl like you have no signifcant power, the world would be more fucked up than it already is.


expect a little backlash. 
and this:


> If it wasn't for us the French would be rulling ur asses now, imagine that


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

"If it wasn't for us the French would be rulling ur asses now, imagine that"

"despite what most of the world is saying"

I guess this was not from your post? When did I refer to arrogance? SHOW ME.

The post that I made prior was made towards the people in that section and they had it coming.

The BBC has been proven to be biased, just like many of our news outlets. The difference is that it is where the people who started the negative posts are getting their ill-informed opinion.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

[/QUOTE]You don't talk about someones family, marriage, or country if your not in it


> Ok then LEON STFU about the UK cos U rnt in it ru.
> 
> How can you accuse me of hostility, when my post was an unhostile question on why certain ppl choose to be hostile to the Brits and their opinions?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> I'm not sayin everybody on this forum are openly hostile to us Brits and our opinions.
> However over the last few weeks I have noticed some very unneccesary comments being made that could be defined as anti British.
> Why, what have we done or said that grates on you so much?
> Don't forget that if it wasn't for us Basra would be another Faluja.
> ...


It's funny how such a simple statement casues so much fuss


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

How has the BBC been proven to be biased?
To my knowledge the director of the BBC Greg **** was sacked because he refused to allow the BBC to become the mouthpiece of the British(fucked up Gov).
Thats not very biased is it.
Cmon then give me ur 100% proven info on the biased nature of the BBC, cos I've never seen it.
Jst cos you read propaganda doesn.t mean it's true.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

How about the rest of what you said.

My comments towards the others in the former post were for them to butt out. It was not directed as an insult to Britian. Like I said earlier, I was born there. My family was born there and almost all still live there. Have you ever been to the US or do you get all your opinions from the tv


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

I thought you were going to show me where I claimed arrogance?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You keep thinking that.

If anything, people of the US are receiving hostility.

However, I don't beleive it is enough to bitch about.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

were hostile cause yall tried to tax our tea


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

LEON said:


> I thought you were going to show me where I claimed arrogance?


 Yeah Your arrogant Leon :rasp: ....Yeah Right , One of the most laid back people I met


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> expect a little backlash.
> and this:
> QUOTE
> If it wasn't for us the French would be rulling ur asses now, imagine that
> ...


Wernt you aware that France was also a colonial power and fought Britain for possesion of north America?

What xactly does Britain owe the USA, plz don't say we saved us from Hitlers Germany, cos you didn't FACT. we saved ourself.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> were hostile cause yall tried to tax our tea


Mr freez u crack me up









It wasnt your tea we tried to tax it was the chineses opium farmers we tried to control..lol
At least we Hong Kong fro a while,hehe
They wouldnt buy our opium so we took a city off them, Colonialism rules,lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > expect a little backlash.
> > and this:
> > QUOTE
> > If it wasn't for us the French would be rulling ur asses now, imagine that
> ...


 Yes, Im quite aware of that....and what was the outcome?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

You became aware about what we had and booted our asses out in a kind on 17th century war of insurgency.
cmon didn't the patriot teach you anything.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh and I forgot the historically accurate masterpice that was Last of the Mohicans.
hollywood tells history as it was,lol
Thats where I get all my facts from, sod the books.
Who reads them anyway :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LEON said:


> If you have not noticed there are lots of comments from p-fury members from countries outside of Britian that like to deride the American political situation. Like they know what they are talking about.
> 
> You don't talk about someones family, marriage, or country if your not in it.


 may I ask why it is that only US citizens can be aware of whats going on in the world?

you do realise that the UK and also the rest of the world have TV news reports, even US news networks, we also have newspapers.

some people from outside the US also have family from there and so have personal links with the states which would also be a reason for them to be interested in the situation.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

HAHAHA 
Your making a comment about your own comment.

OK quick history time.

Britian helped defeat the French in the French Indian war (This was done for Britians own good not Americas; Colonies bring money and resources). The French were a colonial power only on a fraction of the size as compared to the British. The British and French were constantly at war and the French later supported the Colonials against the British. Then there was the war of 1812 (Bristish lost). And then the British supported the rural south in the Civil War. (South lost).

IF the French had beaten the British for control of the American Colony, then the colonials would have kicked their asses. (For a quick note, I do have disgust towards the French Gov., not people)

Don't read into these comments too much. IT's directed towards you not the British people who I have the utmost respect for. Some are my family members.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Innes:

When have you seen posts ("started") directed to your country from foriengers talking trash? That is what this is all about. I told someone to BUTT OUT


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > > expect a little backlash.
> ...


 Didnt the French invade England in 1066? poor old king Harrold copped an arrow in the eye!









arent most white Americans colonists? Arent most Enlish people Anglo-Saxons, as in colonists?

Does it matter if 5% of posts might be slightly opinionated against Brits? (not that I've ever noticed anti Brit comments)
























lets gang up un the French







haha :laugh:

(only kiddin about Ganging up on the French....they're good with bows and arrows :laugh: )


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

APUK is full of lymes \/


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Google is a wonderful thing isn't it LEON!!!
Don't begin to lecture me on history.
How can you call yourself part British when you have no hatred for the French.
Its a bloody nantional institustion to h8 them for fuk sake, and they h8 us bak for kickin their asses during the 100yrs war etc.



> IF the French had beaten the British for control of the American Colony, then the colonials would have kicked their asses.


Thats not history its speculation.

I thought the Brits were kicked out of America because of their oppressive/blind to the bloody obvious policies dealing with the colonials.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LEON said:


> Innes:
> 
> When have you seen posts ("started") directed to your country from foriengers talking trash? That is what this is all about. I told someone to BUTT OUT










lol this is all because I dont like bush or kerry?

I saw plenty of americans in that thread who thought the same.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Everybody kicks the French's asses, I'm sure the colonials would have done the same.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

OI! You bloody wankers can take your crumpets and your bollocks and you can shove em up yer focking arse with all the other rubbish
















Seriously, why is it the rest of the world doesn't have soccer hooligans? The sh*t is so unfair, you bastards


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Seriously, why is it the rest of the world doesn't have soccer hooligans? The sh*t is so unfair, you bastards


 They do


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

we're just better


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

The French did not invade England in 1066 that was the Normans who resided in what we now called France. 
There is no factual evidence that says he took an arrow in the eye. It's a myth

Most English ppl ar not jst Anglo-Saxon, ie part German, they are a mix of English, Celt, ie Welsh, Scottish, or Irish, Saxon(German), Norman, maybe even some Nordic blood too in the North and East because the Vikings.

The French are not that good with bows and arrows either. The common insult of sticking your two fingers up to somebody came from the 100yrs war against the French when the longbow( British) was teh scourge of the French knights.
It originated because out of fear of English superority in bowmanship the French cut off the two fingers used by english bowmen that they caught. THe english responded by giving the French a two fingerd salute b4 battle,hehe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Seriously, why is it the rest of the world doesn't have soccer hooligans? The sh*t is so unfair, you bastards










lmao your kidding right?

LOADS of other countries have football hooligans :rasp:


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll end my part in this matter by quoting another great man....

Mr. L. Neilson (AKA Inspector Frank Drummond - Naked Gun Series)

*Lets be mature about this Mr. Poopie Pants*


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

We have hockey hooligans but it's not the same. I think it's one part Vinnie Jones and one part Cockney Slang that gives you guys the edge on the coolness department









Even still, there's apparently some street out west in Canada which is rural as f*ck and people jsut meet up to beat the hell out of each other. Saw it on real TV, cool stuff


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> Seriously, why is it the rest of the world doesn't have soccer hooligans? The sh*t is so unfair, you bastards sad.gif


Youv'e never heard of Germany ???
Or France or Spain or Portugal?
Hmmm....
Don't they have hooligans too.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy off topic.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> The French did not invade England in 1066 that was the Normans who resided in what we now called France.
> There is no factual evidence that says he took an arrow in the eye. It's a myth
> 
> Most English ppl ar not jst Anglo-Saxon, ie part German, they are a mix of English, Celt, ie Welsh, Scottish, or Irish, Saxon(German), Norman, maybe even some Nordic blood too in the North and East because the Vikings.
> ...


 yes, i know







and if the Normans lived in France, then to me, they're French :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LEON said:


> I'll end my part in this matter by quoting another great man....
> 
> Mr. L. Neilson (AKA Inspector Frank Drummond - Naked Gun Series)
> 
> *Lets be mature about this Mr. Poopie Pants*










I love Naked Gun 2&1/2


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I thin kif it came down to it the Old world could kick the new worlds ass,lol


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Bloody hell 48 posts in one night on a topic stated by ME.
This must be my record.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

Innes said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, why is it the rest of the world doesn't have soccer hooligans? The sh*t is so unfair, you bastards
> ...


 we don't have hooligans us scots are merry folk....we get drunk with the opposing fans then afterwards we hunt down or manager and call for his head!!!

bye bye BERTI :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

andycrazymonkey said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 lol you barely have football


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Bloody hell 48 posts in one night on a topic stated by ME.
> This must be my record.


 Ofcourse with your triple posts back to back


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok then about 40-42 posts stil my best tally so far :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

football is for girls anyway. all that rolling around on the floor trying to get the ref to call foul.

Rugby







thats for proper misters :nod:


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

Innes said:


> andycrazymonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 nah we're just there to make uo the numbers at the mo berti totally destroyed us....useless german muppet....we will start playing when strachan becomes manager and then we will thrash engerland 14-0


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

andycrazymonkey said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > andycrazymonkey said:
> ...


 lol Berti destroyed you?

hahahahahahahahaha you sucked for 20 years before he was even appointed


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rugby RUGBY, thats a so-called sport played by big fat dumb men called stewart.
Football maybe rollin bout on the floor.All rugby is a bunch of fat men running up and dwn a muddy field carrying a bit of leather and trying to run past a line.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Rugby RUGBY, thats a so-called sport played by big fat dumb men called stewart.
> Football maybe rollin bout on the floor.All rugby is a bunch of fat men running up and dwn a muddy field carrying a bit of leather and trying to run past a line.
> :rasp:


 I'd like to see you try to tackle a pro rugby player
















fat but fast


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Innes said:


> andycrazymonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 jeez i gotta read all that stuff on Apuk ,now on p-fury also....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Rugby RUGBY, thats a so-called sport played by big fat dumb men called stewart.
> ...










WORLD CHAMPIONS


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

And at least rugby players have the sense to pick the ball up


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

Innes said:


> andycrazymonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 at least we take it in the chin...and we don't cry our eyes out when we lose *cough* gazza *cough* they are all men in scottish teams not a load of pansies and 'brainy folk' like beckham in our team.









p.s so sorry im derailing the thread i seriously didn't mean it :laugh:

p.p.s BYE BYE BERTI hope u never set foot in this country again


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Id takle a rugby player but I like my ears the way they are. If I was any uglier I'd be banned :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Id takle a rugby player but I like my ears the way they are. If I was any uglier I'd be banned :rasp:


 lol truth is we all know the best UK sport is not football or rugby, but synchronized swimming


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> lol truth is we all know the best UK sport is not football or rugby, but synchronized swimming


Don't U mean synchronized binge drinking?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > lol truth is we all know the best UK sport is not football or rugby, but synchronized swimming
> 
> 
> Don't U mean synchronized binge drinking?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I can't take anymore I'm going to bed,lol Its 2am(well nearly)
cyall


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

lol synchronized swimming is the bomb if we wanna talk about history look how small the uk is we had the british empire we ruled loads to say how big we are if there was a war and there was as many on the other side as we had we would win no matter what country we dont f*ck about any one can win in numbers the uk will stand there batterd and bruised and take it on the chin and not run away like pussys :rasp:







:rasp:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> lol synchronized swimming is the bomb if we wanna talk about history look how small the uk is we had the british empire we ruled loads to say how big we are if there was a war and there was as many on the other side as we had we would win no matter what country we dont f*ck about any one can win in numbers the uk will stand there batterd and bruised and take it one the chin not run away like pussys :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "We shall show mercy, but ask fore none" Winston Churchill


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > lol synchronized swimming is the bomb if we wanna talk about history look how small the uk is we had the british empire we ruled loads to say how big we are if there was a war and there was as many on the other side as we had we would win no matter what country we dont f*ck about any one can win in numbers the uk will stand there batterd and bruised and take it one the chin not run away like pussys :rasp::rasp::rasp:
> ...


 that makes me proud to be a brit

ROLL BRITANIA


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > englishman said:
> ...


 And everyone slags Thatcher off but she did the right think and fought for the Falklands







Rule Britania

f**ked up with the miners though









Those bloody french sank our ships with their superetandard aircraft and exorcet missiles...what was i saying about ganging up on the French


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yeh the miners sucked


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

my american brother can beat up your lymme brother


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> my american brother can beat up your lymme brother :rasp:


 yeh, we know,
the only thing more acurate than incoming enemy fire, is incoming friendly fire


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > my american brother can beat up your lymme brother :rasp:
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > my american brother can beat up your lymme brother :rasp:
> ...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I think this thread was created to cause controversy not to solve anything... and what was that u said about the old world kickign the new worlds ass.. um arent u all fighting each other over there... i dont think we are attacking canada or mexico over here... oh and by the way if all uk were as ignorant as you u would be ruled by spain, france, germany, and pry even poland.

i like most uk except when people do this kinda thing.. i mean it u guys were the only ones man enough to step in with us against iraq. i mean i believe this is the best place to live in the world... but next time u try insulting the United States and then start naming names way outta context expect a little ass kicking in return... Aight and if u place ur attention to the texan's thread u will see that soon u will all have to deal with the republic of Texas .... and me riding my f*cking highhorse right into ur f*cking back yard... muahahha muahaha lol

we showed u before we aint not afraid to dress up and dump ur damn tea into the bay... oh test us we'll do it again oh we will


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> What xactly does Britain owe the USA, plz don't say we saved us from Hitlers Germany, cos you didn't FACT. we saved ourself.


 i like britain and canada but i was just curious how you saved yourself from hitler when churchil himself said if america hadnt entered the war it would have been lost
and im not sain your not resiliant as britain is prob the most resiliant country on the planet. just to make it through the blitz was spectacular
for the brits








for the canadians








for the french gvmnt









heres a pic of london during blitz (damn glad i wasnt their)


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> I thin kif it came down to it the Old world could kick the new worlds ass,lol


 Hehe with what windmills and cussing :laugh:


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > lol truth is we all know the best UK sport is not football or rugby, but synchronized swimming
> 
> 
> Don't U mean synchronized binge drinking?



















you cant beat a good weekend drink ! :beer:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

like i said, 
the only thing more acurate than incoming enemy fire, is incoming friendly fire...
We dont even have to fall out with America to be on the receiving end


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't think there was any anti-uk members, but there will be after this thread lol.



> IMO the USA and UK should stick together against our enemies


everyone hates america not us j/k

Theres been alot of crap in this thread, about we saving america etc the french pussys ruling someone







It was in the past, if we were all as sad as mr redbelly we could dig up hundreds of times when america owes us, or when we owe them. Americans are just eu settlers anyway who must have been meaner to kill all the bugffalo, those things are cool.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont hate Americans, just anyone who's not from Yorkshire









And I'd like to think that 99.9% of people posting in this thread are just takin the piss and having a laugh.
No harm meant.......hate us Brits as much as you want, we can handle it














, after all, we've ruled most of the world at one time or another :nod: and will do again one day


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

this thread is bullshit lol I LOVE THE AMERICANS HER AND THEY LOVE ME TO LOL i think


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> You have peeked into the can of whoop ass, be carefull not to open it.


 I will be using this line TODAY at work!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I love you Jack..


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> I dont hate Americans, just anyone who's not from Yorkshire buttrock.gif
> 
> And I'd like to think that 99.9% of people posting in this thread are just takin the piss and having a laugh.
> No harm meant.......hate us Brits as much as you want, we can handle it boxing.gif bleh.gif , after all, we've ruled most of the world at one time or another nod.gif and will do again one day


OMFG somebody who saw my post for what it was.
And to teh rest of you


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jackburton said:


> this thread is bullshit lol I LOVE THE AMERICANS HER AND THEY LOVE ME TO LOL i think


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

If you don't like what I have to say

CUNACH Y BANT


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

mind the blood pressure guys!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

QUOTE 
I dont hate Americans, just anyone who's not from Yorkshire buttrock.gif

And I'd like to think that 99.9% of people posting in this thread are just takin the piss and having a laugh.
No harm meant.......hate us Brits as much as you want, we can handle it boxing.gif bleh.gif , after all, we've ruled most of the world at one time or another nod.gif and will do again one day

OMFG somebody who saw my post for what it was.

wait what ur post was meant to tell us britain is going to take over the world... Right ... well i guess whatever floats ur boat over there keep thinking ur gonna rule us again... but just to warn u we got a lil more than muskets this time


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> wait what ur post was meant to tell us britain is going to take over the world... Right ... well i guess whatever floats ur boat over there keep thinking ur gonna rule us again... but just to warn u we got a lil more than muskets this time


WTF 









Britain gona take over the world, when did I say that?
You gto muskets, your a little late we have sumthing a little more advance nowadays
















I don't half stir up some hostility do I!!!


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I like the Brits...


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Bet you don't like me!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um i believe i said we have a lil more than muskets these days.. obvioslu referring to when we won our independence from u boys when all we had was muskets ... and i did like u till i saw this thread now im a lil sad ... i dont like it when people create threads to create hostility . i mean if u were french then thats one thing but i like brits


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont think this thread was meant to cause hostility, I think it was all tongue in cheak just to get a rise out of all you people who take things too seriously


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for that Yorkshire I'll buy you a pint








what are you drinking?
lol


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Newcastle brown ale followed by j.d. lets mix








honestly, lets not make it too seriuous.some people think you mean it!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> QUOTE
> I dont hate Americans, just anyone who's not from Yorkshire buttrock.gif
> 
> And I'd like to think that 99.9% of people posting in this thread are just takin the piss and having a laugh.
> ...


 yeh,you got missiles that are so accurate you dont know who to shoot!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

That reminds me don't Apache gunships have anti-farmer homing bullets?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Simple fact is that more Brits were killed by friendly(American) fire in the 1st gulf conflict than by the enemy!!!!!!!Maybe computers aint that good


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Careful yorkshire,


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Careful yorkshire,


 Been there, seen it, unfortunately my mates cant wear the t-shirt!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i havent really seen any hostility towards us brits this is just a wind up to get a rise
















and yeah when it comes to war the usa suck but they will get better as i dont think there wars are over yet


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I aint seen any hostility either, just hope that people see this thread for what it is.....a wind up.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

And you sh*t-shot yanks keep biting








the only time a country gets involved is when it's to their benefit. America is as self centred as Britain


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

not our fault we were smart enough to tak a whole continent.. i mean sorry if ur neighbors with the enemy and we "mistakingly" hit you once or twice... its not like u guys didnt deserve it anyway.. u guys just dont have pride like our country does and when people mock it of course we are up in arms... and now mr red belly after starting this ur just gonna be like oh yeah it was just a wind up just cuz u couldnt take the american heat u so well deserved so








you..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> not our fault we were smart enough to tak a whole continent.. i mean sorry if ur neighbors with the enemy and we "mistakingly" hit you once or twice... its not like u guys didnt deserve it anyway.. u guys just dont have pride like our country does and when people mock it of course we are up in arms... and now mr red belly after starting this ur just gonna be like oh yeah it was just a wind up just cuz u couldnt take the american heat u so well deserved so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wouldn't know subtle humor if it walked up to you and kicked your balls so hard you could taste em.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Can we close this topic now its gettin boring?
El_twitcho is right tho,hehe :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You wouldn't know subtle humor if it walked up to you and kicked your balls so hard you could taste em.


















I like that 1 elTwitcho :laugh: 
Anyways, people are taking this sh*t seriously so close the thread.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

f*ck it


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey guys, back in your prams eh ?

Britain...USA...whatever. Piranhas are piranhas, so does it matter ??

Rich


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Oh and I forgot the historically accurate masterpice that was Last of the Mohicans.
> hollywood tells history as it was,lol
> Thats where I get all my facts from, sod the books.
> Who reads them anyway :laugh:


 I hope to God that you were speaking from your ass, and not from your mouth. Seriously, in all respect, you sound childish. You sound like a typical young adult in Europe, with ideas imbedded into your head that all of America is wrong in everything we do, that America is somehow the "root of evil". You are lead to believe that we owe everything to the Europeans, that without Europe, namely the British and the French, that there'd be no such thing as "North America", when in actuality, if it weren't for the ideal of colonization or "imperialization", then no one would be where they are right now.

Technically, I don't believe that any country owes another country. I believe its something called diplomacy, and not the whole ideal of "you scratch my back, i scratch your back, but if you double cross me, i'll scratch your head off". In my opinion, the British doesn't owe the US anything, nor do we owe the British anything.

We helped out the British in WWII because we felt that Hitler would eventually become a threat to the US and the world. Not because we feel that we are the "superior" country with the "superior" firepower, or we feel that the British are incompetent in handling their own situations that they have to find outside help.....no, we just help defeat the Germans because, as stated earlier, Hitler was eventually going to become a threat to the US and the world.

So "Sod" off with all this speak about who hates who, who's better than who. I'd rather be in a pub with some british people, than in some bar with an american who thinks "we are the shiznit!"


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Mr_redbelly said:
> ...










ha ha ha u crack me up yorkie but what u say is so true!!!! CHILL OUT guys! so what if ya get hostile remarks let them go over ur head!!!! it's not like someone elses opinion should affect u in this way especially as u r not likely to meet each other!! there is a difference in opinion and everyone is entitled to have an opinion!! DON'T TAKE THINGS SO TO HEART!!!

AND DOODS JUST CHILL!!!!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I like the Brits...


 I like americans!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> That reminds me don't Apache gunships have anti-farmer homing bullets?:rasp:


 More like sheep bullets and their human partners!!! lol sorry m8 couldn't resist

finest welch accent..... "I've sh*t myself av u?" lol lol lol sorry m8 originate from bristol ongoing fued no offence intended just having fun....


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> And you sh*t-shot yanks keep biting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 here here!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ill fukinnn av ew ew english wankur.
I'm sending the rugby boyos rnd ewer ouse and well fuk ew up.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

WolfFish Posted on Oct 17 2004, 09:03 AM 
QUOTE 
its not like u guys didnt deserve it anyway..

yeah just like the fuckers in the twin towers deserved to burn to death








i just cant believe u could be so ignorant..... u bloody bastards deserve to burn in hell for saying sh*t like that... and when ur day comes i hope america doesnt lift a finger to help you. even if it was a joke no way that could ever be funny. you are just some sick domented kid that thinks its funny when thousands of innocent people die .....







i cant believe the pathetic level you brits have come too.... and yes i know its not all brits saying this... dont worry i still like some of you


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I CANT SAY I EVER NOTICED AANY HOSTILITY.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Now when I flamed like that at ElTwitcho I got a warning, hmmm. double standards?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> > its not like u guys didnt deserve it anyway..
> 
> 
> yeah just like the fuckers in the twin towers deserved to burn to death


 thats out of line sept 11th was the work of pure evil not a mistake


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Now when I flamed like that at ElTwitcho I got a warning, hmmm. double standards?


 You flamed at me? Is this like that tongue in cheek british humor that nobody gets where you do something like spill hot tea all over your lap and make all sorts of weird faces because your character doesn't talk and it's somehow a scathing criticism of me or what?

Wankers









Hah, another funny British word; Todger


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Anti-clockwise









Ah what a c*ck-up, you duffers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> WolfFish Posted on Oct 17 2004, 09:03 AM
> QUOTE
> its not like u guys didnt deserve it anyway..
> 
> ...


 America, America, America....






















The whole world revolves around the US, and 9/11 was the single-worst event ever, right?
Wake up, knucklehead...

If you feel so bad about "thousands of innocent people dying", how come you don't open up your pork trap to step up for the Iraqi civilians that are have been and are still being killed by your fellow countrymen: for their safety, yes, but that's circumstanial - they die for _your_ safety, even though they don't have jack sh*t to do with it: the US has *a lot* more blood on its hands than Al Qaeda will ever have. Think about that for a second before you blurt out more of your selfcentered crap...
Thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No no guys, this is a much more fun thread if we just make fun of what they've done to the english language. Once you tossers get that sussed out we can have a smashing good time of this. Yes, quite


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> : the US has *a lot* more blood on its hands than Al Qaeda will ever have. Think about that for a second before you blurt out more of your selfcentered crap...
> Thanks


 please tell us how ya came to this conclusion lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

delta - Hiroshima alone would put you over al qaeda


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delta said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > : the US has *a lot* more blood on its hands than Al Qaeda will ever have. Think about that for a second before you blurt out more of your selfcentered crap...
> ...


 must have been by physically measuring the gallons of blood


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i didn't mean what i said, just you saying brits deserved to be shot by our allies (you), is no different to me saying sh*t about 9/11, which btw was terrible, but there was no need to still be playing 9/11 memorable hour long shows 6 months after. If you look at the whole world 9/11 is f*ck all. Just becuase it happened to america its so special...bullshit.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> delta - Hiroshima alone would put you over al qaeda


 old news again but if ww2 wouldnt have been fought like that it woulda dragged on.
here is what the allies would have been up against in 2 yrs time. 
imagine goin up against this in a p-51
this is a heinkel that was approved for prototype and est at 2 yr to fly (early 47)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

2 points

1- Isn't that a german plane?

2- Yes isn't it just super to dismiss it as "old news so it doesn't count"? Well even though that process of thinking is self serving and dishonest let's just look at 9/11 onwards.

al-Quaeda : 3600 civillians at the WTC (s)

US : 3,767 afghan casualties by a low estimate that does not include those killed in remote areas and when receiving multiple reports the lowest number was taken in 90% of cases. As well people who died from being cut off from hospitals, electricity, food or later died of wounds sustained during bombing were not included. The person doing that estimate called his report very conservative and would estimate closer to 5000(s)

US: 3,487 Iraqi deaths during the war. After "major combat operations ended" another estimated 7,000 were killed but alot of those from insurgent suicide attacks (not to take away that the majority are still being killed by americans).
(s)

I'd say that just about puts you guys in the lead.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> Hah, another funny British word; Todger


But do you know what a todger is?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

What about uphill gardener?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hows about I take it out yer mum and slap you across the face with it and then you tell me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> What about uphill gardener?


 Your homosexual slang will get you nowhere pecker head


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Suck my nads u uphill gardener,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You'll stop talking that pigshit or you'll get no further response from me, pie-eater


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

"I'm just sitting watching the flowers in the rain, flowers in the rain.
Watching the garden grow"


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Who ate all the pies, who ate all the pies, U FAT BASTARD U FAT BASTARD !!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've gotta say, talkin like a brit is a piece of piss once you get over the pain of havin to hit yerself in the head with a stonking huge rock. You boys are all soft in the head you is


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um i dont believe there was too much blood in hiroshimo i believe we incenerated most of the japs.... also i believe we took japan out of the war saving both american and british casualities so u should be on ur knees thanking us for taking the plunge.. and for iraqi deaths im sorry the war is on their soil but there was no war when 9/11 happened it was during a time of peace. it was a sucker punch,, im sorry for friendly fire incidents but i believe u guys were the ones saying we did it on purpose saying we are more accurate with friendly fire....

anyway boys... im just waiting till terrorism hits u guys then u will see...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> um i dont believe there was too much blood in hiroshimo i believe we incenerated most of the japs.... also i believe we took japan out of the war saving both american and british casualities so u should be on ur knees thanking us for taking the plunge.. and for iraqi deaths im sorry the war is on their soil but there was no war when 9/11 happened it was during a time of peace. it was a sucker punch,, im sorry for friendly fire incidents but i believe u guys were the ones saying we did it on purpose saying we are more accurate with friendly fire....
> 
> anyway boys... im just waiting till terrorism hits u guys then u will see...


 excuse excuse excuse excuse excuse excuse excuse excuse....

You're arguing right or wrong, learn to stick with the issue. The issue isn't if you guys were RIGHT in doing something, it's wether you did it. Delta tried to say you didn't, while you clearly have killed more people than Al Quaeda even in recent history.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> I'm not sayin everybody on this forum are openly hostile to us Brits and our opinions.
> However over the last few weeks I have noticed some very unneccesary comments being made that could be defined as anti British.
> Why, what have we done or said that grates on you so much?
> Don't forget that if it wasn't for us Basra would be another Faluja.
> ...


 This guy was actually pissed. It wasnt a wind up, but nice defense anyway for an idiotic thread.







I dont hate brits, but i definitely dont like them all either.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah i never said we havent killed more.. we are better trained in combat of course we are gonna kill more.. its called winning


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish Posted on Oct 17 2004, 09:03 AM
> ...


 You really want to go there? I suppose it would have been better to leave saddam in and let him kill 100's of thousands more people eh? Yeah, yeah, we know, America is self-centered and only did it for its own gain. Iraq is still better off without saddam no matter what you have to say about it.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah and i never said 9/11 was the worst event ever... theres been worse but no one was mocking them so get it straight.. and i think its funny u still call us yanks ..... lol and America is Great.... thats why everyone wants to come here and not there


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Hows about I take it out yer mum and slap you across the face with it and then you tell me


 thats funny as f*ck


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> yeah i never said we havent killed more.. we are better trained in combat of course we are gonna kill more.. its called winning


 Tht's called a dumbass opinion. It's not called "winning" it's called "you guys don't give a sh*t about the people in the countries you bomb and therefore are not the least bit selective about chosing targets". Blowing the f*ck out of a wedding party in the middle of the desert because they were firing small arms in celebration is not good training, it's a case of some asshole idiot of a pilot saw a potential target and didn't give a sh*t about the very good possibility they weren't terrorists. Bombing Canadian soldiers BEHIND YOUR OWN LINES IN A DESIGNATED TRAINING AREA is not good training, it's not giving two shits about target selection once again. Dropping bombs on all those other civilians and innocents is not f*ck all to do with winning, it's called an undisciplined, uneducated and woefully incompetent group of people acting like a bunch of cowboy idiots in the middle of the desert.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wtf are u talking about . why the f*ck would a wedding party be out shooting arms in a desert anyway.. and a plane flying above like hes would know anyway... i dont doubt we made mistakes but that happens in war im sorry for canadas loss.but we are one of the most well trained armies in the world. besides the french army which for some reason they dont use... they are one of the best most well trained forces on this earth... so im not saying america is the best trained but one of the best..

anyway i was more tlaking of our marines not our missiles since there is a margin of error in missiles stil.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> wtf are u talking about . why the f*ck would a wedding party be out shooting arms in a desert anyway.. and a plane flying above like hes would know anyway...


And that about sums up my argument right there. I called you guys uneducated on the region and you say that. Why would they be shooting arms at a wedding? Because in rural areas of afghanistan THAT'S WHAT THEY DO AT WEDDINGS. A plane flying above like he would know anyway? THAT'S THE POINT. He didn't know what it was because he wasn't informed, he dropped the bombs because again you guys don't give two shits about target selection and you saw something that might or might not be a target so you dropped bombs on it without even knowing what the f*ck it was. Why? Because you don't give a second thought to the civillians that might be down there and that's why so many of them get blown to sh*t. And that's why, ten years from now you'll still have terrorists coming from afghanistan and you'll start having terrorists come from Iraq because you blew the hell out of some poor kid's family who is going to want to grow up and kill americans. Way to go, now you understand why you aren't going to win the war on terror by acting like a bunch of cowboy assholes that blow the f*ck out of everything that may or may not be a target in the hopes of playing the odds and possibly hitting the right thing for once. Thank you for arguing my point for me


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

... hmmm war time people shooting weapons... hmm lets go down and ask them why...

Hey guys are u having a wedding? um no we are practicing to shoot dumbass americans we just act like a wedding so u wont bomb us and if u do we will gain sympathy from canadians who sympathize with paletstian suicide bombers ..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> ... hmmm war time people shooting weapons... hmm lets go down and ask them why...
> 
> Hey guys are u having a wedding? um no we are practicing to shoot dumbass americans we just act like a wedding so u wont bomb us and if u do we will gain sympathy from canadians who sympathize with paletstian suicide bombers ..


Ah nice, now you're putting yourself on the level with braveheart. Funny but I think you two will go together quite nicely. Now listen carefully ass,

They WERE having a wedding, it's a well documented incident and was all over the news which if you f*cking knew how to read you'd have heard about as I don't think they mentioned it on the Nickelodeon network where you likely missed it. Apparently in your "pea sized with the responsiveness of a frontal lobotomy patient" poor ass excuse for a brain everyone in a war zone shooting a weapon is your enemy which explains a whole f*cking lot about why you can't grasp this issue whatsoever. Go get a coloring book and stick to something within your capabilities, remember though, you've gotta go INSIDE the lines with your crayolas


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

"The Americans will always do the right thing........after they've exhausted all the alternatives" -Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes you guys love to project that winston churchill image around like you're all warrior poets but when the world thinks British leaders, we think


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yes you guys love to project that winston churchill image around like you're all warrior poets but when the world thinks British leaders, we think


 You crack me up geezer









but dont forget that our Queen is your boss :rasp:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Technically speaking, we "bastard son Canada" are getting a little bit antsy about not receiving child support payments for quite some time Yorkey...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um yeah i forgot that everything potrayed on the news is true.. i seem to forget journalists are always right and never lie... oh yeah neither do lawyers..

hey el twitcho can i ask u something.. why do people hate americans... because they are jealous they are jealous their pitiful countries dont near measure to ours.. they whine about america policing the world because they cant take care of themselves. I guess ur calling me a child by telling me to go get a coloring book so i guess we are flaming each other know... hmmm so whos being childish next your gonna run and tell ur mommy on me too arent you..

anyways how the f*ck did canada get in this anyway.. i never even said anything about you.. ur our neighbors i like canadians and i like brits just not the ones that are ignorant and mock 9/11.

just because u support terrorism doesnt mean u have to argue with everyone that thinks it is wrong .... oh and thanks for calling me and ass next ur gonna let me guess open a can of whoop ass upon my yankee behind..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I didn't read this thread, but I just wanted to say:

_f*ck the British, brush your teeth you dirty mangy bastards. _

I'm just kidding.................


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> um yeah i forgot that everything potrayed on the news is true.. i seem to forget journalists are always right and never lie... oh yeah neither do lawyers..
> 
> hey el twitcho can i ask u something.. why do people hate americans... because they are jealous they are jealous their pitiful countries dont near measure to ours.. they whine about america policing the world because they cant take care of themselves. I guess ur calling me a child by telling me to go get a coloring book so i guess we are flaming each other know... hmmm so whos being childish next your gonna run and tell ur mommy on me too arent you..
> 
> ...


I give up on you. Seriously, go get your coloring book, and your crayolas and piss off


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> anyway boys... im just waiting till terrorism hits u guys then u will see...


LFMAO

The Uk has been the victim of american funded terrorism on behalf ot the IRA for decades. We have also had the Iranian embassy siege in 1980 when a group of Iranian TERORISTS took control their embassy in London- Our SAS killed all but 1 by the way.

We've suffered more terrorism here in 35 yrs than the US has had in 100yrs.

Do some research on the Warrington bombing, or the Lockerbie disaster when a huge passsenger aircraft was blown up over a small Scottish village killing hundreds.How come I got a warnign for flaming while the American posters can flame all they want?

My post was a joke, but its proved that there is alot of hostility in sum ppl on here towards Brits. Tossers


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > anyway boys... im just waiting till terrorism hits u guys then u will see...
> 
> 
> LFMAO
> ...


 Why do you bother with him dude, you'll just get a "um yeah i forgot that everything potrayed on the news is true.. i seem to forget journalists are always right and never lie... oh yeah neither do lawyers.. " bullshit response anyway. I really think I was on to something and we should all leave the boy to his coloring books.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I cant help it el I love pissing dumb ppl off, cos whatever they say they push their foot further into their mouths,lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes but they never realize it and you just end up getting pissed in the end. People have no issues whatsoever with arguing an issue they know absolutely f*ck all about no matter how painfully clear it shows through when you bring up a well documented incident that the millitary released numerous statements about and they say "yeah well not everything in the news is true so it probably never happened". Or they get called on the fact that other countries have been the targets of numerous terrorist attacks before 9/11 came around. It's stupid man, it just gets you in sh*t and pissed off in the end.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I get what your saying el but don't you think its funny that for a joke I posted a topic about hostility to Brits. Then everybody said there was no hostility. Everythign was fine
But all of a sudden hostility to Brits came flying in our faces,lol
Mostly from americans(only a few).
Totally contradicting what was said earlier,lfmao


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

eh there's alot of hostility to everyone man. This thread had it's funny moments and it had some real stupid moments too. Whatever man, I got to post a picture of rowan atkinson in a thread, I think I've done what I came here to do


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

U never heard of Mr Bean?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

f*ck it people will take it personally


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> U never heard of Mr Bean?


 I actually knew mr Bean before I knew any of Atkinson's other work. First time I saw Black Adder it was like "Holy sh*t mr Bean is talking!"


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > U never heard of Mr Bean?
> ...


 lol me too


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

ww1 black Adder is much better than medieval one


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh i was just winding u guys up as mr red belly would like to say.. it was all just to get you guys going ... and you guys totally bit it .. why do u brits and canucks get so uptight man... oh go get ur crayolas... hahaha


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

englishman said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Hows about I take it out yer mum and slap you across the face with it and then you tell me
> ...


 how bout ya try that and get nocked into next week. i know you and youll prob report me for sayin that (your a joke)
1 hiroshima wasnt the worse bombing raid of ww2 (if ya had known that you wouldnt have said hiroshima) canada participated in the firestorm bombings also (that wont matter to a closed mind like yourself though) do ya even know what im talkin about?
2 yes that was a german plane but they were alies and shared tech but for your benefit ill post a pic of a mitsubishi
3 al quada's goal is to attack civillians and we try to avoid civilian casualties (big diff)
4 al quada has been killin people for years (ever hear of the sudan?)
so please explain again how we have more blood on our hands than al quada.
and i never said we had no blood on our hands 
sometimes in war inocents get killed but its inevitable even for canadians


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

next your gonna tell me canada didnt participate in this


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh grow up the lot of you, it's the internet for christ sake go download some porn or some thing delta release some tension


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

delta said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Excuse me stupid f*ck, but that had nothing to do with you so keep your internet tough guy f****t bullshit to yourself. As fun as it'd be to exchange "no I'd knock you out if I ever saw you" comments with a f*cking weepy vagina like yourself I'm not going to bother.

Second, learn to follow the f*cking point of a conversation.

1) How does Canada's participation in Hiroshima relate in ANY WAY WHATSOEVER to wether or not the US killed more people than Al Quaeda. Stupid f*ck, follow the conversation or shut your f*cking flow of verbal diarhea the hell up.

2) Oh wow, the Japanese were building a whole lot of german planes then? Really? Name on german design that made up a sizeable portion of the japanese forces. Oh loook, you've got a drawing, forget that Japan didn't have the capabilities to build sweet piss all, delta the stupid f*ck who doesn't know his dick from his asshole has a drawing. Halelujah fuckhead, keep coming with the "great" points in this conversation.

3) You don't try very hard

4) And what the hell does that have to do with anything exactly? You said "old news" and now you want to talk about old history? Follow a f*cking train of thought asshole, and stick with it.

How do you have more blood on your hands? BY THE NUMBERS, LEARN TO COUNT ASSHOLE AND IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE.

Go f*ck yourself if you're going to come with another wannabe tough guy bullshit post about getting knocked into next week. You'll do nothing, you'll go to bed alone and jack off into a sock like you do every night you f*cking p*ssy. Unless you've got any intention to come on up to Canada shut your useless bitch mouth or start posting on www.wannabe-ethug-pussybitches.com


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> Oh grow up the lot of you, it's the internet for christ sake go download some porn or some thing delta release some tension


 no offence dude i wasnt the one that said we have more blood on our hands than al quada.(raed some of the earlier pages on this thread)( i said i love can and gb)(i asked a simple q about how we have more blood on hands than al quada)(i didnt bring up any of this)
im not tense at all actually just amazed but i thought your comment was funny


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahaahahaha i think you guys need to take some valium or some thing, not that im condoning the use of drugs or nothing


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been sick all week and these are the useless fucks who can't hold a conversation without "I'll knock you into next week"? What the hell loser uses physical threats on the internet? How wouldn't you be irritated? Why bother even coming up with an argument when that's the kind of idiot asshole sh*t it's going to break down into?


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Well keyboard warriors are in there majority now-a-days


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man whatever, I get irritated when I'm sick and I shouldn't have even bothered. I'm going to bed, it's 2:30am here and unlike some pathetic losers on here, I've got other things to do tommorow than beat off and threaten people behind the anonymity of my computer. Arsehole what's the time difference in Jolly Old England if it's 2:30 am over here?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

sorry thought directed at me but
japan had flying me 262's
im the stupid f*ck (i didnt say canada part in horoshima)
canada partisipated in the firestorm bombings (i didnt fig ya knew what i was talkin bout) look up DRESDEN
you brought up hiroshima not me 
i said its old news (it is) but then you said just for convenience so here ya go
so who was that directed at then?
and what about sudan? al quada killed a lot of people their


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

it's just gone 7:30am in "jolly old england"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

delta said:


> sorry thought directed at me but
> japan had flying me 262's
> im the stupid f*ck (i didnt say canada part in horoshima)
> canada partisipated in the firestorm bombings (i didnt fig ya knew what i was talkin bout) look up DRESDEN
> ...


 Yes all my posts, even those directed at other members asking me what a slang word for a penis is, by telling him I'd smack him in the face with said penis, are directed at you. You're the object of my fixation, the way you flex your internet muscles all over the place, tough guy, is that a ripped t-shirt I see?

Yes, Canada took part in Dresden. Before you decide to explore that train of thought I'll spell it out for you, CANADA HAS KILLED MORE CIVILIANS IN ITS HISTORY THAN AL QUAEDA. That's not the discussion, the discussion, SPECIFICALLY is that the US has killed more civilians than Al Quaeda has. Saying Canada has, Britain has, f*cking Jamaican bobsled team has, does not mean sh*t all when the point YOU WANTED TO DISPUTE was specifically a comparison between America and Al Quaeda. You following yet?

Germany barely had flying Me262s, I find it impossible to believe that Japan had any significant number of these planes in the air. Japans materielle production was so f*cking bad that at the end of the war they were STILL using Zeros. They wouldn't have had jets flying in the skies if the war went on another 20 years


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> it's just gone 7:30am in "jolly old england"


 Ah thanks. I better get going, told someone I'd be there in 15 minutes like 30 minutes ago. Goodnight


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

jeez man calm down go to bed


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

they had a secret base in mountains we didnt know about ready to go and they had fixed all probs of german me 262
it dont take a lot of fighters when the opponents guns couldnt even hit (ask an air corpeman) over 125 mph faster than p-51 (germans only did 100 mph faster)
my grandpa said the worste time for pilots was at end cuz of me 262's one could come in and take out 5 bomber in one pass (guns couldnt track fast enought to even hit)

and if interested read BLOODY SKIES


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Iraq is still better off without saddam no matter what you have to say about it.


 Because your leader says so...?








I know your party propaganda - come up with arguments of your own and try again...









But they are indeed much better off: nowadays they are not just killed by Iraqi's - you can also add foreign terrorists and their "liberators" to that list - great improvement.
And you still believe your actually doing your own country, let alone the Iraqi's themselves, a favor with the Iraq policy over the last 3 or so years - wake up, man: that country is in rubble and turmoil ever since Saddam was ousted (you can attribute that to your great cause: I attribute it to those brilliant minds in command, who never even had the slightest idea of how to deal with the situation - and if they did, then we just witnessed the f*ck-up of the century). And as long as the Americans are there, things certainly won't improve, as for a start they are completely out of control, and secondly, most Iraqi's, wheter terrorists, fighters or common people (who are all the same, I know) don't simply want an American presence in their country...

But just keep clinging to the great advances you make there, and what a tremedous favor you've done the Iraqi's, and keep prasing the right(eous) path you took - maybe some will buy it...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> But just keep clinging to the great advances you make there, and what a tremedous favor you've done the Iraqi's, and keep prasing the right(eous) path you took - maybe some will buy it...


 How much?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You'll do nothing, you'll go to bed alone and jack off into a sock like you do every night you f*cking p*ssy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

oh jeez. Need to review this thread. The banned member forum is getting lonely.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I couldnt be arsed reading 7 pages of this shite, so all I'll say is as a UK member I have seen nothing that I would class as hostility to me, or any others for that matter!

Whoever is comlaining needs to toughen up a little if you ask me, its an internet forum for christs sake


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

got to  they have an arcade

and tons of other things


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

man El twitcho u seem to be getting in a lot of fights lately.. im so sorry that ur sick.. but i dont think i ever threatened pyhisical harm on anyone if u were tryin to include me on ur rampage. i know its useless to do that since ur up in canada surrounded by mounties and all the brits got their bobies running around.

anywho.... what would all u guys do if we didnt help out.. yes i think we should pull out totally of u continent.. we should leave u arseholes as u put it to fend for yourself.. ud pry sh*t urselfs and go curl up in a ball in the corner jacking off as u also said.... it seems to me el twitcho is the only one with tension here... um delta actually seems to know what hes talking about and looks like you just got pwnd u n00b137

Xenon just lock this thread its only causeing hostility towards the brits... and i know a lot on here that are actually decent guys so do p-fury a favor and lock it before el twitcho curses more or tells me to get crayolas which i havent played with since i was like 3


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

We've all got blood on our hands, The Brits invented concentration camps to use against the Boers during the boer war, for f*ck sake. We aint perfect :rasp: 
I joined in this thread as a bit of tongue in cheek humour, now everyone is getting a little too serious,
















Go for it elTwitcho







I think some of these yanks have proved the topic of the thread to be correct







although until this thread was started I'd not noticed any hostility.

All you fucks who think that their country has the god given right to throw its weight around








North korea etc may have womd but you dont get involved with them cos you know they might retaliate :nod:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well yeah yorkshire its kinda like the game of risk.... i dunno if u knwo what that is. but its smartest to go for the smaller countries then go for both at the same time... we will deal with korea when the time comes..

im not saying that to be ignorant.

anyway like has been repeated and repeated on this thread is that there was no hostility towards brits till this thread started i still dont have hostility towards brits i got some against mr red bellies but thats about it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> well yeah yorkshire its kinda like the game of risk.... i dunno if u knwo what that is. but its smartest to go for the smaller countries then go for both at the same time... we will deal with korea when the time comes..
> 
> im not saying that to be ignorant.
> 
> anyway like has been repeated and repeated on this thread is that there was no hostility towards brits till this thread started i still dont have hostility towards brits i got some against mr red bellies but thats about it


 no probs, I just think that some people took the thread too seriously.








And i also think its worth noting that there are plenty more little countries which pose a greater threat than iraq yet get left alone because of the fact that they will hit back.(and they dont have oil).


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

there was only one time when i got really mad on this thread and that was when someoen mentioned the towers in a joke... not funny

but here u guys go i found this somewhere

FIRST THEY CAME FOR THE JEWS, AND I DID NOT SPEAK OUT

BECAUSE I WAS NOT A JEW.

THEN THEY CAME FOR THE COMMUNISTS, AND I DID NOT SPEAK OUT

BECAUSE I WAS NOT A COMMUNIST.

THEN THEY CAME FOR THE HOMOSEXUALS, AND I DID NOT SPEAK OUT

BECAUSE I WAS NOT A HOMOSEXUALS.

THEN THEY CAME FOR THE TRADE UNIONISTS, AND I DID NOT SPEAK OUT

BECAUSE I WAS NOT A TRADE UNIONIST.

THEN THEY CAME FOR ME AND THERE WAS NO ONE LEFT TO SPEAK FOR ME

Pastor Niemoeller - victim of Hitler's Nazis


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeh, the twin towers comment was out of order. I know a couple of people who lost family members when the towers came down. they were English by the way.
so to the twat who came out with that comment


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

the American and British political leaders are wankers, just dont tar us all with the same brush








Most of the Americans I've met are ok. same with the Brits. However the world would be a much better place if it only consisted of Yorkshire people


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i mean i know its not the worst thing thats happened in the world i mena hitler and his concentration camps ... so much worse but when thousands of civi's die in a tiem of pce its just somethign u dont mock... .

anyway yorkshire u get







in my book ... and el twitcho u got a pm by the way...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i mean i know its not the worst thing thats happened in the world i mena hitler and his concentration camps ... so much worse but when thousands of civi's die in a tiem of pce its just somethign u dont mock... .
> 
> anyway yorkshire u get
> 
> ...


 And I'm sure that there will be worst things happen in the future, but hey lets just try to get along for f*ck sake, no point in making things worse by in-fighting.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

close theis thread CLOSE THIS THRED !!!








If you have anything against me slckr69, this is what u can do

kiss my


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> there was only one time when i got really mad on this thread and that was when someoen mentioned the towers in a joke... not funny
> 
> but here u guys go i found this somewhere
> 
> ...


 ironic that you would post that and support Bush. Did you not support him and go "rah rah rah" when he came for the arabs after september 11th?


----------

